# Tropical! Blue, Green, Yellow and Orange Tutorial!!



## weneedaroom (Jul 17, 2007)

What You'll need:

Eyeshadows:





LTR: Whatever brow color you use, Chrome Yellow, Golder's Green Pigment (not used, sorry, haha), Swimming, Orange, Pompous Blue, Crystal Avalanche, Greensmoke, Eyepopping

Not Pictured:
Black Tied, Your skincare products, Astonish Gloss, Porcelain Pink MSF, Dollymix Blush, Turquoise Glitter, Golden Lemon Pigment, Lucky Jade, Shimmersand, and Sea Me shadesticks, Vanilla Pigment, Your mascara, Black eyeliner, Take a Hint Tendertone LipBalm, Smoothberry Lipliner, Please Me lipstick, Flusterrose Lustreglass  

First, you'll do your normal routine of skincare, foundation, concealor, etc. 

Then the eyes!




Start with a naked eye. Wheeeee.




Smudge Lucky Jade shadestick on your outer V. If you're messy like me and get it everywhere (including your lashes!) that's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not crucial at this point.




Now, take Shimmersand shadestick and cover the rest of your entire lid with it. Blend Shimmersand into Lucky Jade until it is seamless looking. This will help ensure that your eyeshadow looks more blended.
Make sure your Shadestick isn't clumped up like mine! I fixed this after the picture, but if I hadn't, my eyeshadow wouldn't look right.
http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...urrent=5-4.jpg
Pat Orange eyshadow on the inner 1/2 of your eyelid, stopping at the crease. It's important to pat rather than spread or tug at your lid--patting deposits more eyeshadow, making the look more vibrant. Extend Orange a little farther along your crease and in the bottom corner of your eye.
http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...urrent=6-3.jpg
Sticking with the patting technique, add Chrome Yellow eyeshadow to the middle of your lid up to the crease, and extend a bit in your crease as we did with Orange.




Blend Chrome Yellow and Orange together. Add a bit of Chrome Yellow (Not much!) above Orange in your crease, and blend that as well.




Pat Swimming Eyeshadow in the outer part of your eyelid up to the crease--the part that you haven't put eyeshadow on yet! 




Blend Swimming and Chrome Yellow together. To do this I used a bit of Eyepopping eyeshadow, as it is a yellowish green.




Put some Greensmoke on your brush and, while keeping your eye open, place it in your crease and apply to the outer 1/3 of crease. 




You should acheive something similar to this.




Put a small amount of Black Tied eyeshadow into the corner of your eye, extending the tiniest bit along the crease.




Blend black tied into the green portion of the eyeshadows.




Put a teensy but of Crystal Avalanche in the corner of your lid and blend. Then apply Sea Me shadestick to the lower lid. It may be somewhat messy at first if you have lids like mine, but you can clean it up later.




Put vanilla pigment into your eyelid above the crease and blend into the other shadows. 




Apply Pompous Blue onto a small and stiff-bristled eyeshadow/liner brush.




Put the Pompous Blue over Sea Me.




Clean the same brush and then dip it into Astonish Gloss. Then apply THAT over the Pompous Blue (No picture as you could not tell the difference from my camera)




Again, clean the brush, and load it up with Turquoise glitter.




Pat this glitter onto the Astonish Gloss, which is sticky--therefore the glitter will stay put. Afterwards, line your waterlines with black eyeliner and do your brows how you please.




Curl and mascara lashes.

Cheek time.




Load your brush up with Dollymix, but lightly. And then blow the brush. This stuff is pigmented.




Smile, and apply in circles, going outward towards the eyes, onto the apples of your cheeks!




Now, put some Porcelain Pink MSF onto your brush. You will rub this onto the upper portion of where you put Dollymix as a highlighter.

Now lips!




Ew, bare and chapped 




Apply lip balm. I used MAC tendertones lip balm in Take a Hint, because damn, that stuff smells yummy. It's also a very similar tint to my lipstick and liner, which is nice.




Line outside of lips with Smoothberry lipliner.




With a lipbrush, apply Please Me lipstick. I use a lipbrush rather than the tube because I think it offers more precision and more even coverage.




When you finish, it should look like this.




Put one coat of Flusterrose Lusterglass over your lips. 


You're done! Now flounce about like a camera whore. Yayyyy.












I swear I'm not showing a gratuitous amount of cleavage in these :-D I don't have any, it's a mild rib deformity where my ribs are bent in that area, hahaha.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2007)

This is gorgeous!  You did a stunning job!  Also, I love what you did with the Astonish gloss, as I'm constantly trying to find ways to use this!  I can't wait to try this out.  Thank you


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_This is gorgeous!  You did a stunning job!  Also, I love what you did with the Astonish gloss, as I'm constantly trying to find ways to use this!  I can't wait to try this out.  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! I was so confused as to what to do with astonish gloss at first, but it's been really useful to use with glitters!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

You did an amazing job!! Thanks a ton!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

Have you ever used it on the top of your eyelid as a liner?  Just wondering if it would work as well?


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Have you ever used it on the top of your eyelid as a liner?  Just wondering if it would work as well?_

 
Nope...now I'm curious too


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm..I am going to try that.  I think it will be okay, because I don't think my liner part would touch my crease, so I don't think there would be any problem with it getting all over the place & creasing badly.


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Perfect for summer...


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 18, 2007)

this is sooo pretty!


----------



## entipy (Jul 18, 2007)

Very pretty look!


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 19, 2007)

you have a beautiful face. Nice TUT by the way =]]


----------



## astronaut (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 19, 2007)

great tut! i was wondering, what's the staying power with the astonish gloss as a base for glitter? i would love to do that if it stays for most of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the lip color too.... makes me want to run out and get that tendertone!!! i love tendertones by the way... my fave!!


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_great tut! i was wondering, what's the staying power with the astonish gloss as a base for glitter? i would love to do that if it stays for most of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the lip color too.... makes me want to run out and get that tendertone!!! i love tendertones by the way... my fave!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It sticks really well for me! If you have the DUO eyelash glue that's another good base for glitter.
Tendertones are amazing!


----------



## mac-cakes (Jul 20, 2007)

i love it!! It looks perfect...how did you get the photo so close and vibrant?


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW I love the eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job - thanks for the tut


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-cakes* 

 
_i love it!! It looks perfect...how did you get the photo so close and vibrant?_

 
Part of it is practice (I'm a photo student). Sometimes I still get a shaky hand and the photo comes out all blurry, though. Try putting your camera on macro mode (it's the flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and putting it on a flat surface like a table or a tripod when you take your pictures!

And thanks


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

I adore this tut!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Your Tut Is Brilliant!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 23, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!! Very vibrant and awesomely blended!! I'm speechless!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2007)

i love this! you did a wonderful job!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

Very fun stuff. I love the lower lashline w/ the gloss and the glitter. Great tut.


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 2, 2007)

Really loved the tut, amazing colors. Loved the combination


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

this look is really pretty!


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 7, 2007)

i love the colours you used! great job


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

i love this look, if only i had all the colours!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great usage of colors.......love the tip for the astonish gloss... looks really good


----------



## linkas (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you!! I love it!!


----------



## DrunkenHearts (Aug 20, 2007)

I love this tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colours are gorgeous.


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 20, 2007)

Gorgeous colors and combo.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome colors!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 4, 2007)

Your makeup, and you, are gorgeous.


----------



## ty_inspires (Oct 7, 2007)

Love it! Great job at blending.


----------



## Taj (Oct 7, 2007)

Your make-up looks good and so does your cleavage !


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 18, 2007)

i really like this, i think i'm gonna try it out haha. plus you're so pretty!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 18, 2007)

this is waaay pretty! i love it =D


----------

